
“This is why the iPhone's screen will always be 3.5 inches” - lambdacomplete
http://gizmodo.com/5847981/this-is-why-the-iphones-screen-will-always-be-35-inches
======
lambdacomplete
"Until a 4+ inch iPhone screen appears, and then adoring iFans will line up to
call it revolutionary, exciting, even magical. And when those outside the
Reality Distortion Field point out that other manufacturers did it first and
Apple was only catching up to the competition, they'll say "yeah but Apple was
the one who finally got it right". Presumably, by putting an Apple logo on the
back."

When average people predict historical events. Hilarious!

